# Fluval Spec (issues and mods)



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I recently bought the Fluval Spec for my little Betta buddy. He lives on my desk at work so the Spec was the perfect size for me.

Couple of issues that I found out of the box with using the Spec for a Betta:

Water flow is too strong, the poor little fish would get blown around and the tank needs a heater.

Heater is easily solved. The Marina C10 at Petsmart is a prefect fit in the pump compartment and it keeps the tank right at 78 degrees.

Water flow through me for a loop but ended up being easy in the end.
Even with the water flow turned all the way down it was too strong for a fish with fins of his size. He catches the water flow like a kite.

After trying a few things with no real success I went back to the lfs where I bought the Spec. When I described the problem a solution was presented that they have employed in seahorse tanks. 
This simple clamp for $.59.








I had to squeeze the hose a bit to get it on, but once on and tightened down to the flow that I wanted it worked like a charm.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

You might want to get something like a gang valve to help reduce the flow. Something like a clamp can mess up your pump with the added pressure.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147137

It is kinda pricey in comparison to the clamp, but with one of these, you'll be able to control the amount of air needed for your tank, and any added pressure that would be put on your pump can easily be distributed out to ventilate.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful betta, btw ^.^


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know how that would work. It's not an air pump.
I did add a small hole to the hose to provide some pressure release.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, you're not using an air pump for the filter er...? I was merely suggesting it anyway. So long as there's some sort of pressure release, I'm sure you'll be good.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, the Spec uses an integrated overflow filter system that is built into the back of the tank. It has a chamber with a small pump that sends the water back in through a small spray head. Kind of nice. Impressive for a 2 gallon tank.


----------

